# Especially for Baby Car Seat Undermat, SAFE??



## mb05 (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone heard of any safety hazards with the Especially for Baby Car Seat Undermat? How can I find more safety info about it?

Thanks!







:

Here's a link:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/inde...uct_skn=603087


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

It is not recommended to put anything between your vehicle seat and car seat and if you must, one layer is the maximum. There are however instances when in installations, I have used drawer shelf liner, cut to fit the car seats bottom, to reduce excess slippage in installs. I can count on one hand the amount of times I have resorted to that however. So in summary, abstain from using that or other similar types of products and if you *must* have a protective barrier (new car and such) use shelf liner at your own risk. There have been instances in hotter climates where shelf liner has melted to the vehicle seat. A simple towel can also add a protective layer.

DC


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I've heard they're a no no. But I'll wait for a tech to weigh in.

-Angela


----------



## mb05 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks so much! I'm also going to "bump" this question.







:


----------



## skaterbabs (Jul 31, 2005)

No, they are not safe. You may use a thin towel in a single layer or the grippy shelf liner you'd find in the kitchen section of the department store as long as neither give the illusion of a secure seat when it is in fact not secure.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

WHAT?? I don't even want to hear that it is unsafe! I have one under all my carseats. It collects the random milk,juice,food ect and protects my seats.

Seriously if so much crap isn't safe WHY are they selling it







:

I really love my car seat mats, so are you guys telling me that I need to ditch them?


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

They haven't been crash tested. Use a receiving blanket if you need to.


----------

